# Plastidip eyelid



## Nappie (May 23, 2013)

Well, I was bored today and found myself wanting to dip my car. So, I put some eyelids on the cruze. I did the basic taping off, but for a clean line, you have to peel the tape when it's wet. And being that the plastidip doesn't match my color, it's black. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Not bad, not bad. I was half tempted to do that to my car when I was going dip crazy. I like it. Good job!


----------



## Nappie (May 23, 2013)

Thanks!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nappie said:


> Well, I was bored today and found myself wanting to dip my car. So, I put some eyelids on the cruze. I did the basic taping off, but for a clean line, you have to peel the tape when it's wet. And being that the plastidip doesn't match my color, it's black.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks good! I don't know if I'd tint mine, or maybe use some of that smokey effect(etched, or sandblasted) stuff... Hmmmm lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Does it affect beam coverage?


----------



## Nappie (May 23, 2013)

It doesn't seem to, but obviously, it would if it was lower. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

